# Australian Public Liability Insurance for soap makers



## Beryl (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi - I am trying to get my head around what insurance I actually need to sell my soaps at markets and stalls.  I am looking to make contact with other small soapmakers who may be able to offer some leads. Our farm insurance broker was not helpful at all and said when I get some information then he will look into it!!


----------



## Beryl (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in Western Australia and will be selling my soaps in the country.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't help you out, but I can wish you the best in your new business.


----------

